
On board the world's first 'gigayacht' - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/worldnews.html?in_article_id=541299&in_page_id=1811
======
Tichy
I feel kind of sorry for the person who will buy such a ship. There are so
many more interesting things in the world, yet for all that persons money,
those things seem to be out of reach.

------
papersmith
I heard somewhere the annual maintenance cost for a megayacht is around 10% of
its price. That would mean each year the money that goes into maintenance
alone could buy you 7 Eclipse 500 jets. Somehow I think I may have trouble
sleep at night, even if I'm a billionaire.

------
mynameishere
A large cruise ship (2600 passengers) costs about twice as much:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Princess>

------
mixmax
Check out Wally's site over at <http://www.wally.com>

They really do some interesting designs, very different and very stylish. I'm
into yachting (I live on a boat) and all the younger guys in this segment are
in total awe over the Wally 118 foot poweryacht.

They are the Apple of yachting: Different, daring and beautifully designed.

